# Residential Sprinkler head location question



## marcm (Nov 21, 2015)

Is there a minimum distance that code requires sprinklers have to be from interior walls?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 21, 2015)

*WARNING:In CA Fire suppression systems, including sprinklers, MUST be designed by a Professional Engineer or a licensend sprinkler contractor.*

Maximum Distance from Wall: half (1/2) of the maximum distance between sprinkler heads.

Minimum of 4 inches from wall

Minimum Distance Between Sprinklers: typically 6'-0".

Distance from Ceiling: minimum 1", maximum 12" for unobstructed construction. The minimum 1" is typical; however, concealed, recessed, and flush sprinklers may be mounted less than 1" from the ceiling and shall be installed based on their listing..


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2015)

Agree..........


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2015)

What edition of 13 or 13R are you under???

Monday can give you the section number


----------



## mark handler (Nov 21, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> What edition of 13 or 13R are you under???Monday can give you the section number


2013 edition

8.5.3.3 Minimum Distance from Walls.

8.5.3.3.1 The minimum distance permitted between a sprinkler and the wall shall comply with the value indicated in the applicable section for each type or style of sprinkler.

8.5.3.3.2 The distance from the wall to the sprinkler shall be measured perpendicular to the wall.

8.6.3.3 Minimum Distances from Walls. Sprinklers shall be located a minimum of 4 in. (102 mm) from a wall.


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2015)

marcm said:
			
		

> Is there a minimum distance that code requires sprinklers have to be from interior walls?


If you can catch a class with this guy, Bob Caputo, CFPS, CET, Telgian Corporation,

He does great training

http://www.bobgcaputo.com

Check around CA for some fire marshal assoc and join one


----------



## marcm (Nov 23, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> If you can catch a class with this guy, Bob Caputo, CFPS, CET, Telgian Corporation,He does great training
> 
> http://www.bobgcaputo.com
> 
> Check around CA for some fire marshal assoc and join one


I'll look into that now. I appreciate that information CDA.


----------

